# Centrino..

## andreaaz78

Adesso che ho installato la gentoo sul pc fisso voglio sostotuire anche la Fedora del notebook, ma ho delle perplessità:

-Quale stage usare?

-Cosa devo impostare per ottimizzare l'installazione con l'architettura centrino?

- 1Mb cache (L2) dove la imposto?

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

ciao!

 *Quote:*   

> Cosa devo impostare per ottimizzare l'installazione con l'architettura centrino? 

 

guarda qui http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.3.3/gcc/i386-and-x86-64-Options.html#i386%20and%20x86-64%20Options

consiglio:

```
-march=pentium4 -O3 -funroll-loops -mfpmath=sse -msse2

```

 *Quote:*   

> - 1Mb cache (L2) dove la imposto?

 

non serve impostarla. se ne occupa automaticamente il processore!

per il resto dipende da quanto vuoi compilare, come sempre

ciao DaVe

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io consiglierei

```
-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer
```

----------

## silian87

Una domanda,  pentium4 perche' dal punto di vista della struttura e come un pentium4? E' un po' come il discorso dei celeron?

Mi interessa sapere di piu' su questo argomento.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Una domanda,  pentium4 perche' dal punto di vista della struttura e come un pentium4?

 

Esattamente la tecnologia e' come quella del pentium4 solo che a 1Mb di cache e consuma meno energia.

----------

## silian87

Ok, per questo pensi che nel futuro non facciano una FLAGS apposita, visto la compatibilita' al 100% con pentium4... 

Ma centrino piu' che un processore diverso non era anche un modo di integrarsi con tecnologie come quelle wireless?

/me non molto chiaro su costiu che si fa chiamare centrino   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ok, per questo pensi che nel futuro non facciano una FLAGS apposita, visto la compatibilita' al 100% con pentium4... 
> 
> Ma centrino piu' che un processore diverso non era anche un modo di integrarsi con tecnologie come quelle wireless?
> 
> /me non molto chiaro su costiu che si fa chiamare centrino  

 

Non l'ho mai capito bene neanche io. Una volta mi hanno detto che centrino e' processore pentium 4m con wireless e altre cosucce ma non sono in chiaro neanche io sinceramente.

----------

## silian87

Probabilmente considerano il tutt'uno di processore tecnologia wireless e poco consumo come centrino. Penso che sia un unica tecnologia e non solo un processore.

Qualcuno sa qualcosa a riguardo?

----------

## Aratheba

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   Una domanda,  pentium4 perche' dal punto di vista della struttura e come un pentium4? 
> 
> Esattamente la tecnologia e' come quella del pentium4 solo che a 1Mb di cache e consuma meno energia.

 

Veramente l'architettura di base è quella del PentiumIII (pipe più corta...)

Cmq...io ti consiglierei di andarti a leggere un post molto ben fatto sull'installazione di Gentoo su un Acer Travelmate 803Lmi....troverai la soluzione a molti tuoi problemi!  :Wink: 

Ciao ciao

Aratheba

----------

## Aratheba

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Probabilmente considerano il tutt'uno di processore tecnologia wireless e poco consumo come centrino. Penso che sia un unica tecnologia e non solo un processore.
> 
> Qualcuno sa qualcosa a riguardo?

 

Esattamente. La piattaforma Centrino prevede la presenza del processore Pentium M, del chipset 855PM/GM/GME e della scheda di rete wireless Intel W2100 Pro.

Questi tre componenti insieme permettono di raggiungere ottimi livelli di risparmio energetico.

La mancanza di uno solo dei tre, non permette di conseguire la certificazione Centrino del prodotto e quindi il conseguente logo!  :Wink: 

Ciao ciao

Aratheba

----------

## silian87

Ok, grazie mille, era proprio come immaginavo...

Non si smette mai di imparare!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

da una googlata:

 *Quote:*   

> The Pentium M is actually based on the Pentium 3, therefore I would not not
> 
> recommend to use "-march=pentium4". However the "Pentium 4-M" is an almost
> 
> unmodified Pentium 4 (at least so I've been told). Despite their similar
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@FonderiaDigitale

ma sara' vera ne ho lette talmente tante che sono confuso. Una delle prime cose che ho letto anche io diceva quello che centrino era un p3 modificato (pentium M) che era differente dal pentium 4 M ma poi mi e' stato smentito.... bah io non ci capisco piu' niente.

----------

## MyZelF

Anche sul forum ci sono già molti post interessanti a riguardo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=108915

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77334

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=167553

----------

## blacksword

Il pentium M e' un derivato del p3 con la sse2 e il quadpipe e altre piccole cose del p4. Il motivo è semplice il p3 ah dei consumi bassi adatti ad un portatile mentre il p4 no.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh ecco una novita' sul pentium M.

----------

## MyZelF

Già che ci siamo:

http://portatili.hwupgrade.it/articoli/1017/index.html

----------

## zilog80

sinceramente io ho compilato tutto con pentium4 e funziona... anche se non ho ancora capito se il mio centrino è un 4 + wifi o un M stile vecchio con wifi..

ho un sony vaio vgn-a215m

----------

## molesto

mi pare di aver letto nel thread su gcc 3.4.3

che con l'ultima versione di detto compilatore

si possa pasare la flag -march=pentium-m

 :Cool: 

----------

## shev

 *zilog80 wrote:*   

> anche se non ho ancora capito se il mio centrino è un 4 + wifi o un M stile vecchio con wifi..

 

Per poter ottenere certificazione/logo centrino bisogna montare i pentium M (è uno dei tre requisiti), quindi se hai un centrino hai un pM, non un semplice p4 + wifi. Altrimenti non è un centrino.

----------

## federico

Dunque, dovrebbe esserci una flag dedicata per pM sul nuovo gcc ma ancora non me ne sono interessato, ho un amico che mi ha detto che stava preparando un post per il forum e aspettavo di vedere quello...

Per quanto riguarda il gcc io ho sempre compilato col P4 come flag

```

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -pipe -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -frename-registers -falign-functions=64 -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

```

perche' sul sito della intel in una pagina che ora non riesco a trovare questa era lo soluzione consigliata a chi si chiedeva se compilare con p3 o p4.

Se trovo quella pagina la posto poi...

----------

## gutter

@federico: io ho letto che era meglio compilare con march=pentium3 dal momento che la tecnologia centrino è molto più vicina al pentium 3. 

Se trovi la pagina in questione puoi postare l'URL che mi interessa molto   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @federico: io ho letto che era meglio compilare con march=pentium3 dal momento che la tecnologia centrino è molto più vicina al pentium 3. 

 

C'e' gia' stata una dicussione al riguardo e mi pareva che si diceva che i vecchi centrini erano derivati da pentium3 ma quelli nuovi dal 4.

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> C'e' gia' stata una dicussione al riguardo e mi pareva che si diceva che i vecchi centrini erano derivati da pentium3 ma quelli nuovi dal 4.

 

Io mi riferisco a quelli con il core Dothan (2 MB  L2 cache) e non Banias (1 Mb L2 cache). Se trovi l'URL postalo. Io cercando nel forum ho trovato:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78780&highlight=acer+centrino

che fa rifermiemto a:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78780&highlight=acer+centrino

EDIT: Nei link precedenti si fa riferimento a core Banias (1MB L2 cache)

----------

## Taglia

Io son passato a gcc 3.4.3 e -march=pentium-m e ho risolto tutti i dubbi   :Very Happy: 

(ho un dothan M 725)

----------

## Ghostraider

Io ho un Acer TM290LMi con Centrino 1.4Ghz su chipset Intel 855GM e Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG

Quando ho reinstallato Gentoo sul notebook ho trovato queste FLAG

```
-march=pentium4 -pipe -03 -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -frename-registers -falign-functions=64 -fprefetch-loop-arrays
```

EDIT: ora che ci penso mi sa che me le aveva passate federico...bè grazie perchè sono ottime   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> Io son passato a gcc 3.4.3 e -march=pentium-m e ho risolto tutti i dubbi  
> 
> (ho un dothan M 725)

 

Uhm mi sarà che farò pure io così  :Wink: 

Che CFLAGS usi?!?

----------

## Taglia

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Che CFLAGS usi?!?

 

-march=pentium-m -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

----------

## blacksword

facci sapere se la flag pentium m funziona e se le prestazioni sono valide. Se mi dici che è ok mi sa che un ricompilata totale la faccio.  :Smile: 

----------

## marcowave

io uso

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

Se uso questa:

```

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

gcc mi crascha subito con qualsiasi pacchetto..  :Sad: 

----------

## Taglia

Allora

stanotte ho ricompilato tutto (kernel, moduli, xorg, xfce4, eclipse e menate varie ... ha ricompilato tutto il sistema tranne OpenOffice che a quanto pare si lamenta perchè vuole il gcc vecchio - allora tanto vale ricompilarlo e me lo sono tenuto)

Dopo qualche tentennamento, ho ricompilato con O3 senza funzioni euristiche inline quindi:

```

-march=pentium-m -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -frename-registers -fweb

```

Così a prima vista mi pare tutto un pochino più veloce ... ma non avendo preso delle tempistiche esatte con time non ti so dire se ne è valsa la pena. In ogni caso avendo già ricompilato system, ho voluto rifare tutto compilando world direttamente e mi sono tolto il pensiero (tanto ormai avendo messo i pc in rete con distcc e ccache i tempi di compilazione per me non sono più un problema esagerato). CI avrà messo 7-8 orette.

Per dirti che è OK mi pare presto ... devo usare il PC magari tra una settimana ti so dire   :Wink: 

In ogni caso mi è rimasto un problema in XFCE4 ... ovvero che ogni tanto mi parte il blankscreen (e si fermano eventuali processi tipo xmms in funzione) ... cosa che risolvo muovendo il mouse ... è come se si inserisse una sorta di screensaver da solo. Ma non ho ancora capito da che cosa dipende questa cosa strana ... se è qualcosa che ho installato, se è xfce, se è xorg .... boh   :Very Happy:   Immagino la prima dato che non me lo faceva all'inizio.

----------

## n3mo

Mi è appena arrivato un IBM x31 con centrino e pensavo anch'io di partire con gcc-3.4.3 e nptl dal bootstrap, per poter sfruttare la flag pentium-m e la USE nptl, probabilmente partirò con "-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftrace".

----------

